# General > General PC >  Problem visual studio with windows seven

## nader

I use windows 7 server pack1. 
I tried to instal visual studio. VB. It showed message mistake and did not accept to instal. And tried to execute exe program designed on Vb2008.net connection with DB access. lt run the program without load the DB.
Althought I instal .NetFramework 4.

----------

